# Verbindung Geflochtene-Monofil



## udo81 (30. August 2005)

Hallo allerseits,

so schön das Angeln mit dünner Geflochtener ist, möchte ich trotzdem meine Montage "verbessern" und etwa 2-3m Fluocarbonvorfach als Stoßdämpfer, Schutz vor Abrieb und nicht zuletzt Landungshilfe vorschalten. Als Knoten hierfür wurde mir der Albright-Knoten genannt (Bild), allerdings ist der beim Testen am See 2x jämmerlich abgerissen. Habt ihr damit Erfahrungen, hab ich falsch geknotet, oder sollte ich einen anderen Knoten verwenden?
Danke für eure Tips!

Petri Heil,

Udo


----------



## dorschiie (30. August 2005)

*AW: Verbindung Geflochtene-Monofil*

auf den abbildungen haben die vergessen das man den knoten vorm zusammenziehen gut anfeuchten muß.


----------



## j.Breithardt (30. August 2005)

*AW: Verbindung Geflochtene-Monofil*

Kann sein das sie vergessen haben den Knoten anzufeuchten, aber ich hab
es jedesmal getan und die Blinker (Hansen Flash meistens) sind trotzdem oft
gen Horizont verschwunden.

Gruß
j.Breithardt |wavey: |wavey:


----------



## cormoran (30. August 2005)

*AW: Verbindung Geflochtene-Monofil*

Hallo,


Ich habe bei diesm Knoten *immer* #6 Sekunderkleber dran getan hält Super.

bis dann 

Petri Heil

*cormoran*


----------



## dorschiie (30. August 2005)

*AW: Verbindung Geflochtene-Monofil*

wie stark sind deine schnüre denn?


----------



## Ghanja (30. August 2005)

*AW: Verbindung Geflochtene-Monofil*

Ich nehme immer den Albright-Knoten. Die Mono ist meistens auch dicker wie die Geflochtene, die ich verwende. Hat bis jetzt immer schön gehalten.


----------



## Hov-Micha (30. August 2005)

*AW: Verbindung Geflochtene-Monofil*

...dann sind die *Düsseldorfer* die "wahren Knotenmonster"




Denke mal das macht unsere gute Altbierspucke 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 bei mir hält der Knoten auch immer bestens!!
Du must beim zusammenziehen drauf achten das die einzelnen Bögen sich schön sauber fest ziehen  #6 





  Übung macht den Meister  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




TL
Micha


----------



## dorschiie (30. August 2005)

*AW: Verbindung Geflochtene-Monofil*

dat mit dem alt stimmt . aber ich denke was in der brandung hält hält auch beim pilken und anderem angeln.


----------



## Hummer (30. August 2005)

*AW: Verbindung Geflochtene-Monofil*

Ich verbinde ne 15er Geflochtene mit Monvorfächern von 0,16 - 0,25er, beim Dorschpilken auf der Ostsee auch mal ne 35er und hatte mit dem Albright-Knoten noch keine Abrisse. Im Falle eines Hängers riss immer die Knotenverbindung Monofil - Wirbel.
Der Knoten ist aber auch fies zu binden!

Petri

Hummer


----------



## til (1. September 2005)

*AW: Verbindung Geflochtene-Monofil*

Albright Knoten ist dafür *nicht* geeignet. Angeblich soll er für Mono funzen, aber für Fluorocarbon und geflecht ist er garantiert Mist!
Nimm den Uni zu Uni, der hält!


----------



## nikmark (1. September 2005)

*AW: Verbindung Geflochtene-Monofil*



			
				til schrieb:
			
		

> Albright Knoten ist dafür *nicht* geeignet. Angeblich soll er für Mono funzen, aber für Fluorocarbon und geflecht ist er garantiert Mist!
> Nimm den Uni zu Uni, der hält!



@ Til
Warum ist der Albright nicht geignet ? Höre ich das erste mal  |kopfkrat 

...und was ist Uni zu Uni  |kopfkrat 

Nikmark


----------



## til (1. September 2005)

*AW: Verbindung Geflochtene-Monofil*

Nicht geeignet, weil er nicht hält was er soll. Jedenfalls bei Udo und mir nicht. Ev. hängt es mit dem FC zusammen.
Uni zu Uni: http://www.fishsa.com/kntiesun.php


----------



## Derber-Darm (1. September 2005)

*AW: Verbindung Geflochtene-Monofil*

ich denke jeder knoten wo die geflochtene schnur mehrere windungen hintereinander macht ( wie bei uni uni oder albright ) ist nicht so geeignet. mit mono kein problem aber man kann mit geflochtener ja z.b. auch schlecht plättchenhaken binden weil sie einfach nicht so "hintereinander bleibt" wie ne mono.
was haltet ihr denn von zwei winzigen schlaufen die man ineinander zieht?
merkt man bestimmt auch nicht beim werfen.


----------



## Ostseestipper (8. September 2005)

*AW: Verbindung Geflochtene-Monofil*

Ich habe mit dem Albright sehr gute Erfahrungengemacht. Benutze ihn sogar um beim Spinnfischen FC mit Geflecht zu verbinden! Manchmal muss ich ihn aber mehrfach machen (bis er richtig gleichmässig sitzt). Ich fixiere ihn auch immer mit Sek-Kleber. Die Geflochtene wickle ich ca. 10-12x um das FC. Zum Schluß noch 2-3x nur um eine Seite der FC Schlaufe (bevor ich die Geflochtene wieder aus der Schlaufe herausführe). Wichtig: mit der Geflochtenen immer in die Richtung aus der Schlaufe "rausgehen", in die sie auch "reingegangen" ist. Hatte anfangs allerdings auch einige Verluste.|wavey:


----------



## gdno (8. September 2005)

*AW: Verbindung Geflochtene-Monofil*

also ich setze für sowas immer zwei clinchknoten ineinander und lege die mono allerdings am knoten doppelt hält bei mir super wenn ich mal abrisse hatte dann nie an diesem knoten

gruß euern gdno


----------



## udo81 (21. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Verbindung Geflochtene-Monofil*

Hallo allerseits!
Danke für die ganzen Antworten. Sorry, dass ich mich erst jetzt wieder melde.
Werde wohl mal den Tip mit dem Uni-Uni-Knoten probieren.
Werde mich dann melden und euch das Ergebins mitteilen!

Bis dahin: Petri Heil!

Udo


----------



## sundfisher (3. Januar 2006)

*AW: Verbindung Geflochtene-Monofil*

Wurde zwar schon erwähnt aber Albright ist zur Verbindung von Schnüren unschlagbar.


----------



## HD4ever (3. Januar 2006)

*AW: Verbindung Geflochtene-Monofil*

finde der uni zu uni zieht gut aus ! #6
muß ich mal ausprobieren ..... |bla:


----------



## spin-paule (3. Januar 2006)

*AW: Verbindung Geflochtene-Monofil*

Hallo Leute,
auf meiner Suche nach geeigneten Knoten um FC mit Geflecht zu verbinden habe ich nun schon viel getestet (es gibt hier im AB auch einige Threads dazu). Aber so richtig glücklich bin ich mit keinem Knoten geworden. Das eine mal hält der Knoten und beim nächstem Mal eben nicht. Das liegt sicherlich z.T. an meiner Grobmotorik und gerade zur kalten Jahreszeit ist es mir oft nicht möglich aufwendige Knoten zu binden (klamme Hände).
Seit einigen Wochen benutze ich erstmals "Knotenlos-Verbinder" und bin begeistert da ich mich nun voll auf die Tragkraft der Geflochtenen verlassen kann. 
Wer sich also an einem kleinen Stück Draht nicht stört, dem kann ich diese Verbindungs-Methode empfehlen.

Beste Grüße,
Spin-Paule


----------



## til (3. Januar 2006)

*AW: Verbindung Geflochtene-Monofil*

@sundfischer:
Der Albright taugt nicht für FC-Geflochtene Verbindungen, in dem Fall soll man den Uni-Uni nehmen (oder den Stren)!


----------



## Schütti (10. Februar 2006)

*AW: Verbindung Geflochtene-Monofil*

Hallo Udo81,

erst einmal willkommen on board. Ich benutze immer den "doppelten Grinnen".
Hat bis jetzt immer gehalten. Egal ob du nun "Mono" mit "Geflochtener" verbindest oder zwei gleiche Schnüre. Auch verschiedene Durchmesser machen keine Probleme #6 .

Hier mal ein Foto aus dem Buch "Knoten" von Rute und Rolle.





Bis dann

Euer Schütti


----------



## sundfisher (10. Februar 2006)

*AW: Verbindung Geflochtene-Monofil*

@til

habe mit meiner Geflochtenen "Dyna Cable" bei Allbright Verbindungen zu Monofil noch nie Probleme gehabt, bei dünnen Geflechtschnüren sollte man allerdings sehr sauber beim Knoten vorgehen. auch bei meinen Hartmonofil Verbindungen beim Hechtfischen sind noch keine Fehler aufgetreten.

tight lines and knots


----------



## Ziegenbein (10. Februar 2006)

*AW: Verbindung Geflochtene-Monofil*

@ Schütti 

Das ist doch der Uni to Uni Knoten


----------



## til (10. Februar 2006)

*AW: Verbindung Geflochtene-Monofil*

@sundfischer:
Ich sag ja auch FC (Fluorocarbon). Das Problem ist, der scharfe Knick, der beim Albright in die Mono gemacht wird. FC kann das nicht ab und bricht dann früher oder später im Knick. Normale Mono scheint da nicht so heikel zu sein, aber ich würde fast wetten, dass auch da der Uni zu Uni die bessere Tragkraft liefert.
Was mich beim Uni zu Uni ein bischen stört, ist dass er beim Wurf nicht so schön flutscht und auf der Multi in den Daumen piekst. Aber Tragkraft geht vor...


----------



## Daserge (10. Februar 2006)

*AW: Verbindung Geflochtene-Monofil*

http://angler-online.anglerwebs.de/index.php?option=com_content&task=view&id=344&Itemid=57

hier gibts ne schöne detaillierte Beschreibung vom Doppel Uni


----------



## Schütti (10. Februar 2006)

*AW: Verbindung Geflochtene-Monofil*



			
				Karl Kani schrieb:
			
		

> @ Schütti
> 
> Das ist doch der Uni to Uni Knoten


 
Ja warum sacht mir das den keiner früher  . 
Man lernt halt jeden Tag dazu. Aber egal wie er heisst, er hält und ist leicht zu binden.

Bis dann

Euer Schütti


----------



## udo81 (28. August 2006)

*AW: Verbindung Geflochtene-Monofil*

Hallo allerseits,

So, jetzt konnte ich die Verbindung mal ausführlich testen.
Habe den Uni-Uni Knoten benutzt um 0.14er Fireline mit 0.40 FC-Schnur zu verbinden.
Hat super gehalten, gab auch keine Probleme beim werfen.

Vielen Dank für die Hilfe!

Grüße,

Udo


----------



## Nordlichtangler (31. August 2006)

*AW: Verbindung Geflochtene-Monofil*

Meine ersten Versuche vor einiger Zeit mit dem Albright waren auch enttäuschend. Die 30er Mono (Sensithin) sowie die 18er Multifile (Futura) [verbessere: war die 23er] halten im Knoten an Wirbeln getestete 8-9 kg. Der Albright ließ sich aber leider bei einem Hänger genau im Knoten noch über die Rute aufziehn - schei... sowas, schönes KöFi System versägt. 

Bin also auch an allen Experimenten und Ergebnissen zur besseren Verbindung brennend interessiert |wavey:


----------



## til (1. September 2006)

*AW: Verbindung Geflochtene-Monofil*

Mit besagtem Uni-to-Uni hab ich sehr gute Erfahrungen gemacht. Im Test noch etwas besser war der Stren-Knot (einfach mal googeln), aber den kann ich noch nicht auswendig.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (5. September 2006)

*AW: Verbindung Geflochtene-Monofil*

@til
Ist das der, ganz unten? versteh ich so auf die Schnelle auch nicht #d 
http://www.lyndenhuggins.com/Fishing/Knots.htm

Da sind ja alle die Verdächtigen beieinander


----------



## Barschfeind (23. September 2006)

*AW: Verbindung Geflochtene-Monofil*



AngelDet schrieb:


> @til
> Ist das der, ganz unten? versteh ich so auf die Schnelle auch nicht #d
> http://www.lyndenhuggins.com/Fishing/Knots.htm
> 
> Da sind ja alle die Verdächtigen beieinander


Der tip ist richtig gut. Es ist ein sehr dünner Knoten, der aber hält.
#r|laola:


----------



## Barschfeind (20. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Verbindung Geflochtene-Monofil*

Habe ich vergessen zu schreiben.
Beim ersten Pilken hat der Knoten gehaltenund gehalten . Selbst bei Hängern und  1 Dorsch und 4 Wittels.


----------



## Tomalion (21. Juni 2007)

*AW: Verbindung Geflochtene-Monofil*

Ja ich benutze diesen Knoten fast nur. Und er ist bis jetzt noch nie gerissen, egal ob Schlagschnur beim Karpfenangeln, oder Fliegenschnur. 

Ein super Knoten!!!


----------



## hans albers (5. Juli 2007)

*AW: Verbindung Geflochtene-Monofil*

moin..

bei mir ists der
uni to uni...#6

unschlagbar bei allen arten von verbindungen
(fluo-gefl./mono-geflecht./mono-schlagschnur)
noch nie probleme damit gehabt.

greetz
hans


----------

